# The Bella twins sharing a hot tub with Johnny Ace...



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Just because he was in a hot tub with them, means he had a threesome with them? What kind of logic is that? Being allegedly in a hot tub together doesn't mean anything sexual happened.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure if you had a twin brother you'd want to have a threesome with him involved...


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't really care either way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cactus said:


> Just because he was in a hot tub with them, means he had a threesome with them? What kind of logic is that? Being allegedly in a hot tub together doesn't mean anything sexual happened.


I guess you don't know much about Johnny Ace's employment tactics.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I guess you don't know much about Johnny Ace's employment tactics.


Well aware of them. Doesn't mean anything. Something could of happened, but who are we to guess?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Source?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Just because he was in a hot tub with them, means he had a threesome with them? What kind of logic is that? Being allegedly in a hot tub together doesn't mean anything sexual happened.


as the Kooks once said, "You're So Naive"


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That lucky bastard. He got to be in a hot tube with women. Gosh darn it. But if he did have intercourse with both of them, then my previous sarcasm is not sarcastic.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> That lucky bastard. He got to be in a hot tube with women. Gosh darn it. But if he did have intercourse with both of them, then my previous sarcasm is not sarcastic.


This. Being in a hot tub with someone means jack all... if he fucked them... that's another story, and I'm jealous as all hell.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lillian Garcia said this? Hmmm, thats strange she doesn't seem like the type to throw dirt for the sake of it....DIS MUST BE REALZZZZZZ


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*i was in a hot tub with my 2 best friends and some girls, does that mean I was in a massive orgy?*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

V_1_P_3_R said:


> *i was in a hot tub with my 2 best friends and some girls, does that mean I was in a massive orgy?*


Depends on if the girls were attractive or not


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

They're whores looking to get ahead and were in the hot tub with a much older man who pretty much determines if they're hired or fired.

Get real.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> They're whores looking to get ahead and were in the hot tub with a much older man who pretty much determines if they're hired or fired.
> 
> Get real.


..and how do you know their whores?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cactus said:


> ..and how do you know their whores?


Haven't you learn by now. People on forums know everything even if they haven't seen shit.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

johnny ace just getting soo pootang


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Just because he was in a hot tub with them, means he had a threesome with them? What kind of logic is that? Being allegedly in a hot tub together doesn't mean anything sexual happened.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Cactus said:


> ..and how do you know their whores?


Common logic and pretty much every girl I've known for the last five, six years of my life.

It's 2011, what girl isn't fooling around? What girl isn't sucking someone's dick or fucking someone? You can play the "Well, you don't know until you know" card until the cows come home, but I'm pretty sure they'll give it up under the right circumstances, morals don't exist in the world anymore.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I guess you don't know much about Johnny Ace's employment tactics.



Lol. I can picture him going up to one of the divas "My name is Mr. John Laurinaitis and I am the executive vice president of talent relations. Tonight you, and a partner of my choosing, will be spending some time with me in my hot tub".


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Common logic and pretty much every girl I've known for the last five, six years of my life.
> 
> It's 2011, what girl isn't fooling around? What girl isn't sucking someone's dick or fucking someone? You can play the "Well, you don't know until you know" card until the cows come home, but I'm pretty sure they'll give it up under the right circumstances, morals don't exist in the world anymore.


You could say the same about the guys to be honest.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Maria and Lilian seem like straight-shooters who actually have had a good amount of success since leaving WWE so I can't imagine either of them really being bitter enough to lie about it so I'd probably take their word for it. As for whether there was anything more than simply sharing a hot tub, I think that was probably what they were implying when they said it in the first place.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Common logic


Somehow I don't remember learning about promiscuous sex when I was practicing modus ponens and modus tollens. From a Nelly Furtado song, yes; from common logic, no.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Probably true.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

that lucky son of a bitch


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cactus said:


> Well aware of them. Doesn't mean anything. Something could of happened, but who are we to guess?


curious people. no not in the same way as JoMo fans.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Common logic and pretty much every girl I've known for the last five, six years of my life.
> 
> It's 2011, what girl isn't fooling around? What girl isn't sucking someone's dick or fucking someone? You can play the "Well, you don't know until you know" card until the cows come home, but I'm pretty sure they'll give it up under the right circumstances, morals don't exist in the world anymore.


If these are the only type of women you've been around for the past five to six years, it seems like maybe you're the problem.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I find this hard to believe.



Amber B said:


> I guess you don't know much about Johnny Ace's employment tactics.


I'm going to take a guess and say that you don't either... you're going by assumption - just like everybody else.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> If these are the only type of women you've been around for the past five to six years, it seems like maybe you're the problem.


I'm not talking about girls I've dated or anything like that, I'm talking about girls I went to high school with and knew and knew my friends and heard other kids talk about, if you knew what I know you'd probably feel the same way and have the same lack of trust/faith in people in general that I do.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> I'm not talking about girls I've dated or anything like that, I'm talking about girls I went to high school with and knew and knew my friends and heard other kids talk about, if you knew what I know you'd probably feel the same way and have the same lack of trust/faith in people in general that I do.


aWWWW this guy's choking me up.... Come on pal, what was her name? What was this 'whore's name who broke your heart who makes you hate women now.

You can tell us.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> I'm not talking about girls I've dated or anything like that, I'm talking about girls I went to high school with and knew and knew my friends and heard other kids talk about, if you knew what I know you'd probably feel the same way and have the same lack of trust/faith in people in general that I do.


Most of the women I know don't behave the way that you described. Honestly, you sound like you're young or don't travel a lot. I think that you'll find that the average woman, even if they aren't hung about sex, will have a generally high regard for how they use their bodies due to the social stigmas attached to exercising one's sexuality in a way that can be construed as commoditization.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Common logic and pretty much every girl I've known for the last five, six years of my life.
> 
> It's 2011, what girl isn't fooling around? What girl isn't sucking someone's dick or fucking someone? You can play the "Well, you don't know until you know" card until the cows come home, but I'm pretty sure they'll give it up under the right circumstances, morals don't exist in the world anymore.


Who the fuck do you hang out with, man? :lmao


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

hahah funny thread


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Some girls are sluts, others are frigid, the rest are somewhere in the middle. Get over it guys.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Duh. Johnny Ace uses his "hot tub parties" as a casting couch, has for years, these stories have been floating around the industry for awhile. It's just how the entertainment business is, folks. It's not limited to wrestling. If you don't got it, get it, if you don't get it, figure it out.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Common logic and pretty much every girl I've known for the last five, six years of my life.
> 
> It's 2011, what girl isn't fooling around? What girl isn't sucking someone's dick or fucking someone? You can play the "Well, you don't know until you know" card until the cows come home, but I'm pretty sure they'll give it up under the right circumstances, morals don't exist in the world anymore.


It's okay, Sutcliffe, just calm down and we can talk about this rationally... 



NikkiSixx said:


> If these are the only type of women you've been around for the past five to six years, it seems like maybe you're the problem.


:lmao So true.

As far as the hot tub thing goes, I'm not really surprised. Johnny Ace is wrestling's biggest scumbag, but you already know that.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

If it's true he's one lucky S.O.B! Makes me hate him even more lol!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> With all the rumors abound about Hayes getting an oral examination from a current WWE smackdown diva and Lillian & Maria say the Bella's have shared a hot tub with Johnny Ace a few times... Is it possible he got a threesome with some twins? I doubt this to be true but it is one of the only reasons I can see they were on TV every week for months and even got a decent title reign.


You watch far too much porn, or you love a bit of incest...


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Yeah I'm sure if you had a twin brother you'd want to have a threesome with him involved...


:lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if I would want two sisters sharing me at the same time. That would be weird..


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Johnny's got 'em in the hot tub now, Cole! Awww, shucky ducky quack quack!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder what Stephanie thinks about that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait...some women use sexual favors to get benefits for themselves And some men actually give benefits out to women based on sexual favors? How long has this been going on? 

Seriously, IF this is what really happened whatever I may not agree with it but they are all consenting adults so its really none of our business. Its to bad the WWE is now PG or they could actually make a TV segment based on this, or even a reoccurring segment Like the Highlight Reel or Cutting Edge.

Its in the Hot Tub with Johnny Ace!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

See dat, Cole?! Dat was an underwater blowjob right der, Cole.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

http://gifsoup.com/view/1707339/bella-twins.html the price is right indeed


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice one Johnny


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Source please? I would doubt the Bellas would something so low as this. If this is true, i would not be surprised. I bet we all knew WWE was corrupted at some point of time.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

ScrewYou said:


> Source please? I would doubt the Bellas would something so low as this. If this is true, i would not be surprised. I bet we all knew WWE was corrupted at some point of time.


A carny show with a corrupt owner, dates back to decades of corruption, that could possibly be corrupted even today? Stop the [email protected]


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If my man was alone in a hot tub with 2 girls i'd consider that cheating no matter what


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> A carny show with a corrupt owner, dates back to decades of corruption, that could possibly be corrupted even today? Stop the [email protected]


Lies!!! The wrestling business is based on virtuous family values and morals. Corruption and seedy behavior in wrestling? I think fucking not.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Source again?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Im the executive Vice president of talent relations=The reason why they're in a hot tub with him D


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If my man was alone in a hot tub with 2 girls i'd consider that cheating no matter what


At the very least, even if there weren't any "shenanigans of the 'sexual' kind" involved, it still begs the question of what he was doing in a hot tub with 2 girls in the first place. 


Either way, there probably would be either be a break-up or Divorce(if you're married) upcoming.


----------



## Uncanny (May 11, 2011)

Source?


----------



## Uncanny (May 11, 2011)

olympiadewash said:


> With all the rumors abound about Hayes getting an oral examination from a current WWE smackdown diva and Lillian & Maria say the Bella's have shared a hot tub with Johnny Ace a few times...


Source? What Smackdown diva?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's True said:


> Some girls are sluts, others are frigid, the rest are somewhere in the middle. Get over it guys.


Most of the ones who are frigid are just faking it for the fool who actually is buying it. The truly frigid ones are rare.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Seeing as the Bella Twins like to dress up as Mario and Luigi for Halloween, I guess you say...

(puts on sunglasses)

...they cleaned Ace's pipe.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If my man was alone in a hot tub with 2 girls i'd consider that cheating no matter what


Now here is the real question, I know your infatuated with Randy orton( God knows why) would you cheat on your "man" With Him?


----------

